# Is this ridiculous



## Bleet (Aug 1, 2009)

Ok, so im checking out all the different prices on screenprinting...

this just seems quite high... i want 100 shirts and zazzle wants to charge over 1000$... 

and im trying to market these shirts.


----------



## custeez (May 23, 2009)

You are much better off finding a regular vendor than going through a POD site to get bulk orders on screen prints.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Bleet said:


> Ok, so im checking out all the different prices on screenprinting...
> 
> this just seems quite high... i want 100 shirts and zazzle wants to charge over 1000$...
> 
> and im trying to market these shirts.


You'll have to give us more details. What brand shirt? How many colors in the design? What printing method are they using? Exactly how much over $1,000 is it?


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

Find a good local printer and you will get a much better deal.


----------



## LeMonstre (Mar 24, 2009)

How many colors are you printing? Size of print? If you're using zazzle i assume it's small.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

As said above, you're much better off going to a printer than a fulfillment for that many shirts - fulfillment companies don't generally discount much for quantity orders.


----------



## TurtleNick (Apr 5, 2007)

Did you want 100 shirts with the same design? There are a lot of variables... 
What color shirt?
How many colors in the print?
What colors are in the print?
How many locations?


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

These are good points,
Make sure that you really analyze your needs before jumping.


----------



## TurtleNick (Apr 5, 2007)

If 100 shirts w/ 100 different designs >> NOT RIDICULOUS
If 100 shirts w/1 color print on white shirts >> RIDICULOUS

Here are 2 extremes... Hope this helps!


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

I agree... it all comes down to the actual order


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Ok, so im checking out all the different prices on screenprinting...
> 
> this just seems quite high... i want 100 shirts and zazzle wants to charge over 1000$...


The first thing you should note is that Zazzle is not offering "screen printing".

That's why the cost is so high. They do "Direct to Garment" digital printing, not the traditional screen printing that is done for most of the t-shirts you see in stores.

To get screen printing quotes, you would need to contact your local screen printers and ask for quotes based on your job specs (as Billy mentioned above).

We also have a Referrals area if you want to ask for quotes from the printers on this forum:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/


----------



## skibum (Feb 19, 2006)

POD has come a long ways and some companies can do it cheaper than you'd think with good quality (for example right now we're testing $9.99 light/ $14.99 dark pricing for single piece t-shirt orders, Gildan 2000 printed DTG on Kornit Printers), but POD will never be a good choice for a one-color design produced in bulk (like others have said in this thread). However, if you decide print-on-demand makes sense for your application check around and find a company willing to work with you on price and a company with a good reputation for quality, they are out there.


----------

